# Wireless connection very slow



## nosimplehwy (Jan 24, 2005)

Please help. My wireless connction runs at dial-up speeds. I have Comcast cable internet, a linysys wireless B router, a Dell laptop and a Dell TrueMobile 1300 wireless card. If I am wired I get 100mbps. When wireless it is 5.5 -11mbps. I can't stand the slowness. Any suggestions?


----------



## Amoeba (Jan 17, 2005)

If i'm not mistaken i believe a wireless b card can run at a max of 11 mb per second. There should be nothing wrong but ur wireless card. If you want to make it faster buy a wireless g card they can get up to 54+ mb/s


----------



## boshic00 (Mar 3, 2005)

A couple of things...

The wireless does run at a maximum of 11mbps half duplex, however, it is very unlikely that you are getting anywhere near 11mbps over your cabe internet, cable connections generally average around the 2-3mbps range so your wirless link should not be a bottleneck.

Having said that the further away from the WAP you are the lower the bandwidth you get, in general.

Have you tried hooking your laptop up to the router in a wired scenario? Just to rule out your browser/computer as being slow?

You can also go to www.toast.net to perform a speed test. If you do it on your PC followed by your laptop, or vice versa, you should not see too much of a difference in speeds.

The other thing you can test is to perform an FTP from an FTP site on both your wired PC and your wireless PC, separately, and see how long each one takes. Command line FTP will give you your average throughput.


----------



## stevepayne (Nov 17, 2004)

Something that made an unbelieavable difference in one my setups was to change the channel that the ap is broadcasting on - try 6. I went from not being able to even see the network to 75% signal strength just by doing that. Tech support blamed all the electrical equipment by my pc.

If your wireless connection is going down to 5.5mbps then I would say you were struggling on signal. - If you go to your wireless card through Device Manager you will probably be able to set it so it will only connect at 11.


----------



## nosimplehwy (Jan 24, 2005)

*Thanks for your suggestions.*

Turns out all I needed to do was upgrade the firmware on the router. Such an easy fix, I just overlooked it. 

Its at mock speed now!


----------

